# NY Botanical Gardens Train Show Video PBS



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

There is a PBS show called Treasures of New York which is currently showing a 27 minute video of the magnificent NY Botanical Gardens Train Show. This display is now over twenty years old and is quite a sight to behold. Large scalers will especially enjoy the parts detailing the trains themselves.
Enjoy!
http://www.thirteen.org/programs/treasures-of-new-york/#holiday-train-show


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

That was interesting, thanks for posting. Who knew you could make buildings from acorns and palm leaves?


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you for posting the link to NY Botanical Gardens Train Show.
Years ago, I was fortunate to see it live and in person. It was an outdoors train show that year and the 20 degree temperature convinced me to go home after 4 hours before the serious frostbite set in.  
The indoor setup is much nicer. 

The year I was there, they had a model of the Edgar Allen Poe cottage in the Bronx. I didn't see that on display in this video.

It is a very impressive train show with excellent trackside buildings.

IMHO they should have more steam locomotives and less eggliners.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to your link, the Rio Gracie from So Cal was able to see it in person.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/20-l...015-visit-ny-botanical-garden-train-show.html

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Very cool. Thanks for posting this.


-Kevin.


----------



## JackJK (Jan 21, 2015)

really cool, thank you for sharing!)


----------

